# Greatest Films (according to me) - Recommendations & Discussion Welcome



## AfterHours

Recommendations and suggestions welcome. For my criteria and ratings scale, go here: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=463672#463672

Note that this is not a complete list of films I'd recommend, just those that I consider among the "Greatest of All Time". In other words, this is a list of films I rate 7.3/10 or higher - which is a high rating on my (rather strict) scale. There'd be hundreds more to list, if I were to include those in the 7/10 (or 6.8-7.2) range, all of which are very recommendable, excellent films.

*GREATEST FILMS OF ALL TIME*​
*9.3/10*
1.	Citizen Kane - Orson Welles (1941)

*9.1/10*
2.	Metropolis - Fritz Lang (1927) ["The Complete Metropolis", 147 minutes]

*8.9/10*
3.	Nostalghia - Andrei Tarkovsky (1983)
4.	Brazil - Terry Gilliam (1985) [The Final Cut, 142 minutes]

*8.8/10*
5.	The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier (1995)
6.	Underground - Emir Kusturica (1995)

*8.7/10*
7.	Touch of Evil - Orson Welles (1958) [Restored Welles' Cut, 108 minutes]

*8.6/10*
8.	The Wild Bunch - Sam Peckinpah (1969) [Director's Cut, 145 minutes]
9.	Persona - Ingmar Bergman (1966)

*8.5/10*
10.	Werckmeister Harmonies - Bela Tarr (2000)

*8.4/10*
11.	Conspirators of Pleasure - Jan Svankmajer (1996)
12.	North By Northwest - Alfred Hitchcock (1959)
13.	Chinatown - Roman Polanski (1974)
14.	Nashville - Robert Altman (1975)

*8.3/10*
15.	Mirror - Andrei Tarkovsky (1974)
16.	The Passion of Joan of Arc - Carl Theodor Dreyer (1928)
17.	The Traveling Players - Theo Angelopoulos (1975)
18.	Landscape in the Mist - Theo Angelopoulos (1988)
19.	Three Colors: Red - Krzysztof Kieslowski (1994)

*8.2/10*
20.	Lost Highway - David Lynch (1997)
21.	Satantango - Bela Tarr (1994)
22.	Love Exposure - Sion Sono (2008)

*8.1/10*
23.	Apocalypse Now - Francis Ford Coppola (1979) [Original Theatrical Release, 153 minutes]
24.	Inland Empire - David Lynch (2006)
25.	Possession - Andrzej Zulawski (1981) [Original Cut, 123 minutes]
26.	Ikiru - Akira Kurosawa (1952)

*8.0/10*
27.	The Godfather - Francis Ford Coppola (1972) 
28.	Stalker - Andrei Tarkovsky (1979)
29.	Andrei Rublev - Andrei Tarkovsky (1966)
30.	Marketa Lazarova - Frantisek Vlacil (1967)
31.	Rosemary's Baby - Roman Polanski (1968)
32.	The Color of Paradise - Mahid Majidi (1998)

*7.9/10*
33.	The Dance of Reality - Alejandro Jodorowsky (2013)
34.	Pulp Fiction - Quentin Tarantino (1994)
35.	Memento - Christopher Nolan (2001)
36.	Cries and Whispers - Ingmar Bergman (1973)
37.	Hush... Hush Sweet Charlotte - Robert Aldrich (1965)
38.	Taxi Driver - Martin Scorsese (1976)
39.	Funny Games - Michael Haneke (1997)
40.	Wings of Desire - Wim Wenders (1987)
41.	Old Boy - Chan-wook Park (2003)
42.	Limelight - Charlie Chaplin (1952)

*7.8/10*
43.	The Sacrifice - Andrei Tarkovsky (1986)
44.	Cache - Michael Haneke (2005)
45.	21 Grams - Alejandro Gonzales Inarritu (2003)
46.	Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Michel Gondry (2004)
47.	Peppermint Candy - Lee Chang-dong (1999)
48.	Vertigo - Alfred Hitchcock (1958)
49.	Time - Kim Ki-duk (2006)
50.	Blow Up - Michelangelo Antonioni (1966)
51.	What Ever Happened To Baby Jane? - Robert Aldrich (1962)
52.	The Willow Tree - Mahid Majidi (2005)
53.	My Joy - Sergei Loznitsa (2010)

*7.7/10*
54.	Mulholland Drive - David Lynch (2001)
55.	After Life - Hirokazu Kore-eda (1998)
56.	City of Lost Children - Jean-Marie Jeunet (1995)
57.	La Dolce Vita - Federico Fellini (1960)
58.	8 1/2 - Federico Fellini (1963)
59.	The Magnificent Ambersons - Orson Welles (1942)
60.	The Blue Angel - Josef Von Sternberg (1930)

*7.6/10*
61.	Eternity and a Day - Theo Angelopoulos (1998)
62.	The Weeping Meadow - Theo Angelopoulos (2004)
63.	Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Sam Peckinpah (1974)
64.	Blade Runner - Ridley Scott (1982) [The Final Cut, 117 minutes]
65.	The Cook, The Thief, His Wife & Her Lover - Peter Greenaway (1989)
66.	Holy Motors - Leos Carax (2012)
67.	The Birds - Alfred Hitchcock (1963)
68.	Play Time - Jacques Tati (1967)
69.	2001: A Space Odyssey - Stanley Kubrick (1968)
70.	Greed - Erich von Stroheim (1924) [Studio Cut, 140 minutes]
71.	Zardoz - John Boorman (1972)
72.	A Zed & Two Noughts - Peter Greenaway (1985)
73.	Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East? - Bae Yong-kyun (1989)
74.	Ballad of Narayama - Shohei Imamura (1983)
75.	Maborosi - Hirokazu Kore-eda (1995)
76.	Dr. Akagi - Shohei Imamura (1998)
77.	Black Cat, White Cat - Emir Kusturica (1998)
78.	Leaving Las Vegas - Mike Figgis (1995)
79.	The Lady from Shanghai - Orson Welles (1948)
80.	The Killer - John Woo (1989)
81.	Blue Velvet - David Lynch (1986)
82.	Psycho - Alfred Hitchcock (1960)
83.	Dead Man - Jim Jarmusch (1995)
84.	Face/Off - John Woo (1997)
85.	LA Confidential - Curtis Hanson (1998)
86.	Europa - Lars Von Trier (1991)
87.	Marnie - Alfred Hitchcock (1964)
88.	The Conversation - Francis Ford Coppola (1974)
89.	The Deer Hunter - Michael Cimino (1978)
90.	Belle de Jour - Luis Bunuel (1967)
91.	Hero - Zhang Yimou (2002)
92.	Once Upon a Time in the West - Sergio Leone (1968)
93.	Point Blank - John Boorman (1967)
94.	Sunset Boulevard - Billy Wilder (1950)
95.	The Seventh Seal - Ingmar Bergman (1957)
96.	Mr. Arkadin - Orson Welles (1955) [Comprehensive Version, 105 minutes]
97.	On the Waterfront - Elia Kazan (1954)
98.	Battleship Potemkin - Sergei Eisenstein (1925)

*7.5/10*
99.	Splendor in the Grass - Elia Kazan (1961)
100.	Raiders of the Lost Ark - Steven Spielberg (1981)
101.	Ran - Akira Kurosawa (1985)
102.	Miracle in Milan - Vittorio de Sica (1951)
103.	Rear Window - Alfred Hitchcock (1954)
104.	Wild Strawberries - Ingmar Bergman (1957)
105.	A Face in the Crowd - Elia Kazan (1957)
106.	The Seven Samurai - Akira Kurosawa (1954)
107.	Rashomon - Akira Kurosawa (1950)
108.	Hiroshima, Mon Amour - Alain Resnais (1959)
109.	Mean Streets - Martin Scorsese (1973)
110.	The Tree of Life - Terrence Malick (2011)
111.	Secret Ceremony - Joseph Losey (1968)
112.	Dirty Harry - Don Siegel (1971)
113.	Erasherhead - David Lynch (1978)
114.	Deliverance - John Boorman (1972)
115.	Last Tango in Paris - Bernardo Bertolucci (1972)
116.	The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - Robert Wiene (1920)
117.	Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Steven Spielberg (1977)
118.	Weekend - Jean-Luc Godard (1967)
119.	Head On - Fatih Akin (2004)
120.	Amores Perros - Inarritu (2000)
121.	A Woman Under the Influence - John Cassavetes (1974)
122.	Prefab People - Bela Tarr (1987)
123.	The Terminator - James Cameron (1984)
124.	Ulysses' Gaze - Theo Angelopoulos (1995)
125.	Reservoir Dogs - Quentin Tarantino (1992)
126.	Paris, Texas - Win Wenders (1983)
127.	Sunrise - F.W. Murnau (1927)
128.	M - Fritz Lang (1931)
129.	The Big Sleep - Howard Hawks (1946)
130.	Grand Illusion - Jean Renoir (1937)
131.	Children of Paradise - Marcel Carne (1945)
132.	The Red Shoes - Michael Powell & Emeric Pressburger (1948)
133.	Petulia - Richard Lester (1968)
134.	Faust - F.W. Murnau (1926)
135.	The Man With A Movie Camera - Dziga Vertov (1928)
136.	Dr. Strangelove - Stanley Kubrick (1964)
137.	Viridiana - Luis Bunuel (1961)
138.	Dressed to Kill - Brian De Palma (1980)
139.	It's a Wonderful Life - Frank Capra (1946)
140.	King of New York - Abel Ferrara (1990)
141.	Mr. Smith Goes To Washington - Frank Capra (1939)
142.	Ordet - Carl Theodor Dreyer (1955)
143.	The Treasure of the Sierra Madre - John Huston (1948)
144.	The Phantom Carriage - Victor Sjostrom (1921)
145.	Invasion of the Body Snatchers - Don Siegel (1956)
146.	The Ballad of Cable Hogue - Sam Peckinpah (1970)
147.	Soylent Green - Richard Fleischer (1973)
148.	Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter ...and Spring - Kim ki-duk (2003)
149.	Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors - Sergei Parajanov (1968)

*7.4/10*
150.	La Femme Nikita - Luc Besson (1990)
151.	Twelve Monkeys - Terry Gilliam (1995)
152.	Breaking the Waves - Lars Von Trier (1996)
153.	Pi - Darren Aronofsky (1998)
154.	Being John Malkovich - Spike Jonze (1999)
155.	Schindler's List - Steven Spielberg (1993)
156.	The Godfather, Part 2 - Francis Ford Coppola (1974)
157.	Fargo - Joel Coen (1996)
158.	The Sweet Hereafter - Atom Egoyan (1997)
159.	Come and See - Elim Klimov (1985)
160.	The Manchurian Candidate - John Frankenheimer (1962)
161.	Hard Boiled - John Woo (1992)
162.	Star Wars - George Lucas (1977)
163.	Dogma - Kevin Smith (1999)
164.	The Last Laugh - F.W. Murnau (1924)
165.	Forrest Gump - Robert Zemeckis (1994)
166.	Shock Corridor - Sam Fuller (1963)
167.	Delicatessen - Jean-Marie Jeunet (1991)
168.	Hour of the Wolf - Ingmar Bergman (1968)
169.	Repulsion - Roman Polanski (1965)
170.	Sansho the Bailiff - Kenji Mizoguchi (1954)
171.	Insignificance - Nicolas Roeg (1985)
172.	After Hours - Martin Scorsese (1985)
173.	Belly of an Architect - Peter Greenaway (1987)
174.	Raging Bull - Martin Scorsese (1980)
175.	Walkabout - Nicolas Roeg (1971)
176.	World on a Wire - Rainer Fassbinder (1973)
177.	Miller's Crossing - Joel Coen (1990)
178.	Bonnie & Clyde - Arthur Penn (1967)
179.	The Graduate - Mike Nichols (1967)
180.	A Clockwork Orange - Stanley Kubrick (1971)
181.	Othello - Orson Welles (1952)
182.	The Last Picture Show - Peter Bogdanovich (1971)
183.	Naked - Mike Leigh (1993)
184.	Shallow Grave - Danny Boyle (1994)
185.	Silence of the Lambs - Jonathan Demme (1991)
186.	Amateur - Hal Hartley (1994)
187.	The Truman Show - Peter Weir (1998)
188.	Duel - Steven Spielberg (1971)
189.	McCabe & Mrs. Miller - Robert Altman (1971)
190.	Black Rain - Shohei Imamura (1988)
191.	The King of Comedy - Martin Scorsese (1983)
192.	Natural Born Killers - Oliver Stone (1994) [Director's Cut, 123 minutes]
193.	American Beauty - Sam Mendes (1999)
194.	Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin (1936)
195.	The Great Dictator - Charlie Chaplin (1940)
196.	To Be or Not To Be - Ernst Lubitsch (1942)
197.	The Duchess of Langeais - Jacques Rivette (2007)
198.	Sullivan's Travels - Preston Sturges (1941)
199.	His Girl Friday - Howard Hawks (1940)
200.	City Lights - Charlie Chaplin (1931)
201.	Some Like it Hot - Billy Wilder (1959)
202.	Earth - Alexander Dovzhenko (1930)
203.	Alien - Ridley Scott (1979)
204.	Body Double - Brian De Palma (1984)
205.	Wild at Heart - David Lynch (1990)
206.	Something Wild - Jonathan Demme (1986)
207.	The Rules of the Game - Jean Renoir (1939)
208.	Scarface - Howard Hawks (1932)
209.	The General - Buster Keaton (1926)
210.	Synecdoche, New York - Charlie Kaufman (2008)
211.	The Exterminating Angel - Luis Bunuel (1962)
212.	One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest - Milos Forman (1975)
213.	The Lives of Others - Donnersmark (2007)
214.	Amelie - Jean Jeunet (2001)
215.	Batman Returns - Tim Burton (1992)
216.	The Scarlet Empress - Josef Von Sternberg (1934)
217.	Last Year at Marienbad - Alain Resnais (1961)
218.	Days of Heaven - Terrence Malick (1978)
219.	Manhattan - Woody Allen (1979)
220.	Blue - Krzysztov Kieslowski (1993)
221.	Stagecoach - John Ford (1939)
222.	Life is Beautiful - Roberto Benigni (1997)
223.	Badlands - Terrence Malick (1973)
224.	All About Eve - Joseph Mankiewicz (1950)
225.	Exotica - Atom Egoyan (1994)
226.	High Noon - Fred Zinneman (1952)
227.	The Road Warrior - George Miller (1981)
228.	Blow Out - Brian De Palma (1981)
229.	Melancholia - Lars Von Trier (2011)
230.	Giant - George Stevens (1955)
231.	Southland Tales - Richard Kelly (2003)
232.	Birth of a Nation - D.W. Griffith (1915)
233.	Damnation - Bela Tarr (1989)
234.	Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives (2010)
235.	Das Boot - Wolfgang Petersen (1981)

*7.3/10*
236.	The 39 Steps - Alfred Hitchcock (1935)
237.	Airplane! - David Abrahams, David Zucker, Jerry Zucker (1980)
238.	The Crowd - King Vidor (1928)
239.	Ivan the Terrible, Part 1 - Sergei Eisenstein (1944)
240.	Black Narcissus - Michael Powell (1947)
241.	Peeping Tom - Michael Powell (1960)
242.	Duck Soup - Leo McCarey/The Marx Brothers (1933)
243.	Bringing Up Baby - Howard Hawks (1938)
244.	The Empire Strikes Back - Irvin Kershner (1980)
245.	Night of the Living Dead - George Romero (1968)
246.	The Circus - Charlie Chaplin (1928)
247.	Mad Max - George Miller (1980)
248.	A Fish Called Wanda - Charles Crichton (1988)
249.	The Getaway - Sam Peckinpah (1972)
250.	If... - Lindsay Anderson (1968)
251.	The Game - David Fincher (1998)
252.	The Exorcist - William Friedkin (1973)
253.	The Thin Red Line - Terrence Malick (1998)
254.	Leon: The Professional - Luc Besson (1994)
255.	Trainspotting - Danny Boyle (1996)
256.	The Fifth Element - Luc Besson (1996)
257.	Strange Days - Kathryn Bigelow (1995)
258.	L'Age D'Or - Luis Bunuel (1930)
259.	Videodrome - David Cronenberg (1983)
260.	The Conformist - Bernardo Bertolucci (1971)
261.	The Trial - Orson Welles (1962)
262.	La Strada - Federico Fellini (1954)
263.	Annie Hall - Woody Allen (1977)
264.	Under the Skin - Jonathan Glazer (2014)
265.	Antichrist - Lars Von Trier (2009)
266.	The Magician - Ingmar Bergman (1958)
267.	Late Spring - Ozu (1949)
268.	Network - Sidney Lumet (1976)
269.	The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance - John Ford (1962)
270.	The Shanghai Gesture - Von Sternberg (1941)
271.	All Quiet on the Western Front - Lewis Milestone (1930)
272.	Fatal Attraction - Adrian Lyne (1987)
273.	Raising Arizona - Joel Coen (1987)
274.	The French Connection - William Friedkin (1971)
275.	Nosferatu - F.W. Murnau (1922)
276.	Jaws - Steven Spielberg (1975)
277.	The Searchers - John Ford (1956)
278.	The Pillow Book - Peter Greenaway (1996)
279.	The Piano - Jane Campion (1993)
280.	Aguirre, the Wrath of God - Werner Herzog (1972)
281.	Once Were Warriors - Lee Tamahori (1994)
282.	To Die For - Gus Van Sant (1995)
283.	Shame - Ingmar Bergman (1968)
284.	Alexander Nevsky - Sergei Eisenstein (1938)
285.	Europa Europa - Agnieszka Holland (1990)
286.	The White Ribbon - Michael Haneke (2009)
287.	Chungking Express - Wong Kar-wai (1994)
288.	Drugstore Cowboy - Gus Van Sant (1989)
289.	Yeelen - Souleyman Cisse (1987)
290.	The Beat That My Heart Skipped - Jacques Audiard (2005)
291.	Cat Ballou - Silverstein (1965)
292.	American Graffiti - George Lucas (1973)
293.	Blues Brothers - John Landis (1980)
294.	Waltz With Bashir - Ari Folman (2008)
295.	Dogville - Lars Von Trier (2003)
296.	2046 - Wong Kar-wai (2004)
297.	Platoon - Oliver Stone (1986)
298.	Funny Bones - Peter Chelsom (1995)
299.	The State I Am In - Christian Petzold (2000)
300.	Rebecca - Alfred Hitchcock (1940)
301.	Barton Fink - Joel & Ethan Coen (1991)
302.	Spellbound - Alfred Hitchcock (1945)
303.	The Big Heat - Fritz Lang (1953)
304.	Tokyo Story - Yasujiro Ozu (1953)
305.	Kiss Me Deadly - Robert Aldrich (1955)
306.	The Usual Suspects - Bryan Singer (1995)
307.	Monty Python and the Holy Grail - Terry Gilliam (1975)
308.	The Draughtman's Contract - Peter Greenaway (1982)
309.	Ghostbusters - Ivan Reitman (1984)
310.	Eyes Wide Shut - Stanley Kubrick (1999)
311.	Double Indemnity - Billy Wilder (1944)
312.	Valerie and Her Week of Wonders - Jaromil Jires (1970)
313.	Breathless - Jean-Luc Godard (1959)
314.	Notorious - Alfred Hitchcock (1946)
315.	Paths of Glory - Stanley Kubrick (1957)
316.	The Seventh Continent - Michael Haneke (1989)
317.	To Catch a Thief - Alfred Hitchcock (1955)
318.	Smiles of a Summer Night - Ingmar Bergman (1955)
319.	The Gold Rush - Charlie Chaplin (1925)
320.	Emperor of the North - Robert Aldrich (1973)
321.	Simon of the Desert - Luis Bunuel (1965)
322.	Vampyr - Carl Theodor Dreyer (1931)
323.	Meshes of the Afternoon - Maya Deren (1943)
324.	Pepe Le Moko - Julien Duvivier (1937)
325.	Full Metal Jacket - Stanley Kubrick (1987)
326.	Irma La Douce - Billy Wilder (1963)
327.	Bicycle Thieves - Vittorio DeSica (1948)
328.	Thelma & Louise - Ridley Scott (1991)
329.	King Kong - Ernest Schoedsack (1933)
330.	Planet of the Apes - Franklin Schaffner (1968)
331.	The Bride of Frankenstein - James Whale (1935)
332.	Shane - George Stevens (1953)
333.	Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - George Roy Hill (1969)
334.	Frantic - Roman Polanski (1988)
335.	Freaks - Tod Browning (1932)
336.	Zero for Conduct - Jean Vigo (1933)
337.	La Jetee - Chris Marker (1962)
338.	The African Queen - John Huston (1951)
339.	The Apartment - Billy Wilder (1960)
340.	The Purple Rose of Cairo - Woody Allen (1985)
341.	The Outlaw and His Wife - Victor Sjostrom (1917)
342.	Laura - Otto Preminger (1944)
343.	The Andromeda Strain - Robert Wise (1971)
344.	Rebels of the Neon God - Tsai Ming-liang (1992)


----------



## Xaltotun

Wow!

First of all, your knowledge of cinema is clearly extensive. I'm not sure many people here can make you recommendations that you are not aware already!

Second, also your taste seems to be extensive. I notice films from many periods, from many genres, from many styles, and from many parts of the world. That is another matter that makes it harder to recommend something to you.

On the other hand, if I notice that something that I like is not to be found on your list, it's perhaps safe to recommend that one to you, since your taste is so broad!

So, where does that lead us? Let's see.

I notice Howard Hawks films on your list - great! I also see some westerns on your list, but not by Hawks. So, why not try _Red River_ and _Rio Bravo_, his best westerns, and some of the best westerns of all time IMHO? You might also like _Only Angels Have Wings_ and _I Was A Male War Bride_ by Hawks.

I see some screwball comedies on your list, but nothing by the great George Cukor. So I'll recommend _Holiday_ and _The Philadelphia Story_, very funny affairs!

Some film noirs on your list. Why not try _The Maltese Falcon, Out of the Past_ and _Murder, My Sweet?_

A lot of Asian and Japanese cinema on your list. I see one by Mizoguchi. Mizoguchi is superb, have you seen _O-Haru_ or _Ugetsu Monogatari?_

Three brilliant John Ford films on your list. Have you seen _Young Mr. Lincoln, My Darling Clementine, Fort Apache, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon, How Green Was My Valley?_

Two mighty Victor Sjöström silents on your list, have you seen the one he made in the USA, _The Wind?_

Three Dreyers - have you seen more? All Dreyers are wonderful. _The Day of Wrath?_

No Bresson? Robert Bresson is more or less my favourite director of all time. Some spiritual family resemblence to Dreyer and Tarkovsky, whom you already like. Not everyone will like Bresson, though. Recommending _Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne, Diary of a Country Priest, A Man Escaped, Trial of Joan of Arc, Pickpocket._

You have some Italian neorealism, so expand on that. Of course that too is not for everyone, but it might well be for someone with as broad tastes as you. Try Rossellini (_Stromboli, Viaggio in Italia, Francesco giuliare de Dio_), Visconti (_La Terra Trema, Ossessione, Rocco e i suoi Fratelli, Il Gattopardo, Senso, Ludwig II_) and Pasolini (_Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo_).

One more coming. Try Douglas Sirk. Deceptively simple films, on the surface they seem like "weepies"... but in reality they are profound melodramas with an incredible eye for psychology. Sirk was a specialist of classic Greek tragedy and it shows. Try _Written on the Wind, All that Heaven Allows._

OK, one more as a bonus. Have you seen Frank Borzage's _Seventh Heaven?_ A gem of a silent film.


----------



## Pugg

Impressive list indeed, I do miss Dead Poets Society, unless I am mistaking.


----------



## AfterHours

Pugg said:


> Impressive list indeed, I do miss Dead Poets Society, unless I am mistaking.


Thank you, it's been a long time since I've seen it so I am not sure if I would include it or not. Regardless, it would still be an excellent film to me even if I might rank it below this list.


----------



## AfterHours

Xaltotun said:


> Wow!
> 
> First of all, your knowledge of cinema is clearly extensive. I'm not sure many people here can make you recommendations that you are not aware already!
> 
> Second, also your taste seems to be extensive. I notice films from many periods, from many genres, from many styles, and from many parts of the world. That is another matter that makes it harder to recommend something to you.
> 
> On the other hand, if I notice that something that I like is not to be found on your list, it's perhaps safe to recommend that one to you, since your taste is so broad!
> 
> So, where does that lead us? Let's see.
> 
> I notice Howard Hawks films on your list - great! I also see some westerns on your list, but not by Hawks. So, why not try _Red River_ and _Rio Bravo_, his best westerns, and some of the best westerns of all time IMHO? You might also like _Only Angels Have Wings_ and _I Was A Male War Bride_ by Hawks.


Thank you -- wow -- lots to cover here!

Of the Hawks, I haven't seen Only Angels Have Wings yet. Red River, I Was a Male War Bride and Rio Bravo are all superb and very possibly should be included -- I just haven't seen them in years so am not sure right now.



Xaltotun said:


> I see some screwball comedies on your list, but nothing by the great George Cukor. So I'll recommend _Holiday_ and _The Philadelphia Story_, very funny affairs!


I like Cukor's work, quite funny, but I don't think either of those would quite make the cut. Strict list, sorry  Sylvia Scarlett, however, will probably have to be added at some point, when I get back around to watching films.



Xaltotun said:


> Some film noirs on your list. Why not try _The Maltese Falcon, Out of the Past_ and _Murder, My Sweet?_


Thank you. Out of the Past would very likely make it if I revisited it. Maltese Falcon is excellent but, imo, is somewhat overrated and didn't quite make the cut. I haven't seen Murder, My Sweet yet.



Xaltotun said:


> A lot of Asian and Japanese cinema on your list. I see one by Mizoguchi. Mizoguchi is superb, have you seen _O-Haru_ or _Ugetsu Monogatari?_


Thank you, Ugetsu has been returning and falling from my list (several times) over the years, and my current stance is that it ranks just below. Surprisingly, I haven't seen Oharu yet, not sure why...



Xaltotun said:


> Three brilliant John Ford films on your list. Have you seen _Young Mr. Lincoln, My Darling Clementine, Fort Apache, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon, How Green Was My Valley?_


I haven't seen Young Mr Lincoln yet. The rest didn't quite make the cut, though How Green Was My Valley, Fort Apache, and My Darling Clementine each came awfully close and may need to be revisited.



Xaltotun said:


> Two mighty Victor Sjöström silents on your list, have you seen the one he made in the USA, _The Wind?_


Yes, the Wind is excellent and in all likelihood should be added. I'll have to revisit it to be sure.



Xaltotun said:


> Three Dreyers - have you seen more? All Dreyers are wonderful. _The Day of Wrath?_


You're right, The Day of Wrath likely should be added, just need to revisit it, thank you 



Xaltotun said:


> No Bresson? Robert Bresson is more or less my favourite director of all time. Some spiritual family resemblence to Dreyer and Tarkovsky, whom you already like. Not everyone will like Bresson, though. Recommending _Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne, Diary of a Country Priest, A Man Escaped, Trial of Joan of Arc, Pickpocket._


Yes! Also Au Hasard Balthazar. I simply need to revisit his works (Also I haven't seen Diary of a Country Priest or Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne so I need to check those out)



Xaltotun said:


> You have some Italian neorealism, so expand on that. Of course that too is not for everyone, but it might well be for someone with as broad tastes as you. Try Rossellini (_Stromboli, Viaggio in Italia, Francesco giuliare de Dio_), Visconti (_La Terra Trema, Ossessione, Rocco e i suoi Fratelli, Il Gattopardo, Senso, Ludwig II_) and Pasolini (_Il Vangelo Secondo Matteo_).


This is a sub-genre I am fairly slim on. Thank you, I will look into those you've mentioned here! I think I've seen La Terra Trema and Viaggio in Italia, but I'll double check.



Xaltotun said:


> One more coming. Try Douglas Sirk. Deceptively simple films, on the surface they seem like "weepies"... but in reality they are profound melodramas with an incredible eye for psychology. Sirk was a specialist of classic Greek tragedy and it shows. Try _Written on the Wind, All that Heaven Allows._
> 
> OK, one more as a bonus. Have you seen Frank Borzage's _Seventh Heaven?_ A gem of a silent film.


I've seen All that Heaven Allows, which is excellent but not Written on the Wind or (surprisingly) Seventh Heaven yet. Thanks again!


----------



## amfortas

An impressive, fascinating list. Lots of great choices.

I have to say, though, much as I like David Lynch (even including _Fire Walk With Me_) . . . _Inland Empire_ lost me. Do I dare devote another three hours to it?


----------



## Bettina

Great list! I'd like to suggest that you might want to add something by Almodóvar. I love pretty all his films, but my favorite is probably Hable con ella (Talk to Her) about a woman in a coma and a man who falls in love with her. The film explores the nature of consciousness, and it draws attention to the fine line between awareness and unconsciousness - and how these various states of awareness play into the experience of romantic attraction. Profound and yet funny (in a surrealist way).


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have no suggestions; I'm just happy Wild Strawberries made the cut and am glad Fritz Lang is well represented.


----------



## AfterHours

amfortas said:


> An impressive, fascinating list. Lots of great choices.
> 
> I have to say, though, much as I like David Lynch (even including _Fire Walk With Me_) . . . _Inland Empire_ lost me. Do I dare devote another three hours to it?


Yes  but it would probably be more worth it if you've assimilated Sunset Boulevard (Wilder), Mulholland Drive and Lost Hwy (maybe you already have). These are each key prerequisites to Lynch's art and themes in Inland Empire.


----------



## AfterHours

Bettina said:


> Great list! I'd like to suggest that you might want to add something by Almodóvar. I love pretty all his films, but my favorite is probably Hable con ella (Talk to Her) about a woman in a coma and a man who falls in love with her. The film explores the nature of consciousness, and it draws attention to the fine line between awareness and unconsciousness - and how these various states of awareness play into the experience of romantic attraction. Profound and yet funny (in a surrealist way).


Yes, thank you, I haven't seen it since shortly after its release! That one surrealist scene where he imagines, ahem ... Well, you know the one ... is quite hilarious (and imaginitive!) ... Its a charming film that I really liked and could certainly deserve inclusion among these. All About My Mother is excellent too.


----------



## AfterHours

Manxfeeder said:


> I have no suggestions; I'm just happy Wild Strawberries made the cut and am glad Fritz Lang is well represented.


No question, glad you liked it! 2 of the greatest directors. My top 5 would probably be something on the order of: (1) Welles (2) Tarkovsky (3) Lang (4) Bergman (5) Hitchcock


----------



## DeepR

Whoops, it seems you missed no. 1: The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


----------



## AfterHours

DeepR said:


> Whoops, it seems you missed no. 1: The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


No, its not nearly on such an exalted level as that (to me), but it is a great film! I do need to revisit it to see if it deserves a spot (probably) and to decide where to rank it.


----------



## amfortas

DeepR said:


> Whoops, it seems you missed no. 1: The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


If we're going Leone, I'd opt for _Once Upon a Time in the West_.

We may have to shoot this out (after some extended extreme closeups).


----------



## amfortas

AfterHours said:


> Yes  but it would probably be more worth it if you've assimilated Sunset Boulevard (Wilder), Mulholland Drive and Lost Hwy (maybe you already have). These are each key prerequisites to Lynch's art and themes in Inland Empire.


I do know and enjoy those works, but still had trouble with _Inland Empire_. On the plus side, it was good to see that Lynch hadn't gone commercial!


----------



## Manxfeeder

amfortas said:


> If we're going Leone, I'd opt for _Once Upon a Time in the West_.


One of the greatest openings in a Western. The soundtrack here is not music but the ambient noise.


----------



## AfterHours

amfortas said:


> I do know and enjoy those works, but still had trouble with _Inland Empire_. On the plus side, it was good to see that Lynch hadn't gone commercial!


Of all the great films (that are the most worthy of assimilation) Inland Empire is one of the most challenging, so no worries. You may want to return to it at some point, and if so, would be well worth your time if you can further grasp its content (among the keys is that many characters, their personas and how they act, are extensions of Dern, a split of her own).

There are plenty of other amazing films to worry about in the meantime


----------



## Phil loves classical

1. Shane
2. 2001: Space Odyssey
3. Ugetsu
4. La Strada
5. The Seventh Seal
6. Vertigo
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. Wuthering Heights (1939)
9. Los Olvidados
10. Miracle in Milan


----------



## Pugg

I've looked twice but could not find: Guess who's coming to diner and Brokeback Mountain.
Maybe not your style but both are great in their own right.


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> 1. Shane
> 2. 2001: Space Odyssey
> 3. Ugetsu
> 4. La Strada
> 5. The Seventh Seal
> 6. Vertigo
> 7. Lawrence of Arabia
> 8. Wuthering Heights (1939)
> 9. Los Olvidados
> 10. Miracle in Milan


Thank you, great films


----------



## AfterHours

Pugg said:


> I've looked twice but could not find: Guess who's coming to diner and Brokeback Mountain.
> Maybe not your style but both are great in their own right.


Despite how famous it is, I've actually never seen Brokeback Mountain. I get it that it broke down some mainstream walls for the LGBT community, but is it great cinematically? What would you compare its cinematic artistry to? (How it's shot, edited or other aspects...)

Also, some day I may extend my list through the 6.8-7.2/10 ratings because of the hundreds of excellent films that would be on there that I am otherwise leaving out (such as Guess Who's Coming to Dinner)


----------



## Marc

AfterHours said:


> [...]
> 326.	Irma La Douce - Billy Wilder (1963)
> [...]


Best fighting scene I'v ever seen on screen.


----------



## AfterHours

Marc said:


> Best fighting scene I'v ever seen on screen.


Haha, yes, beats Raging Bull any day


----------



## Pugg

AfterHours said:


> Despite how famous it is, I've actually never seen Brokeback Mountain. I get it that it broke down some mainstream walls for the LGBT community, but is it great cinematically? What would you compare its cinematic artistry to? (How it's shot, edited or other aspects...)
> 
> Also, some day I may extend my list through the 6.8-7.2/10 ratings because of the hundreds of excellent films that would be on there that I am otherwise leaving out (such as Guess Who's Coming to Dinner)


The outside filming is beyond believe, the whole scenery in the mountains are so stunningly filmed you have to see it to see what I mean.


----------



## AfterHours

I updated my criteria page to include examples in the ratings scale section, so that, in seeing those comparisons, my ratings/rankings might be more understandable, particularly if you're not familiar with my other lists/selections (of Rock, Classical, Jazz, Film, Paintings).

(By that, I do not mean you will necessarily agree with me, just that it might be easier to think with...)

Full page is here: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=463672#463672

If you've already read it, the portion I updated is as follows:

*My Ratings Scale:*

*0 - 4.9 - BELOW AVERAGE, IRRELEVANT*

*5.0 - AVERAGE/MEDIOCRE*

*5.5 - ABOVE AVERAGE*

*6.0 - GOOD*

*6.5 - EXCELLENT*

*7.0 - SUPERB/EXTRAORDINARY* … At 6.8+ the experience will be superb and bordering on extraordinary. However, with enough evaluation or scrutiny, these will prove short on depth in relation to a 7.3+ rated work. Still, in relation to lower rated works, it will be an outstanding experience, and will often strike a qualitative balance between the extraordinary and the well-executed, but perhaps overly derivative. These are often the most recommendable and dependable works for those wanting great experiences but are just starting off or are relatively unfamiliar with a genre or type of art.

Note: Due to time and efficiency considerations, I generally only devote a lot of time anymore to works rated 7.3+. However, works in this range are quite worthy of attention and I wholeheartedly recommend them.

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Allegretto - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A Major - 2nd Movement (1812); Andante - Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 3 in F Major - 2nd Movement (1884); Allegro giocoso - Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor - 3rd Movement (1885) 
*(Please note that for this rating I am listing only single Classical movements, not the whole work, which would garner a higher rating altogether. I chose single movements because I have yet to make any attempt at rating whole Classical works below 7.8/10 at this point in time.)*
*Rock:* Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles (1967); Nevermind - Nirvana (1991); OK Computer - Radiohead (1997)
*Jazz:* Round About Midnight - Miles Davis (1956); Time Out - Dave Brubeck (1959); Crescent - John Coltrane (1964) 
*Film:* Gone With The Wind - Victor Fleming (1939); Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - Peter Jackson (2000); The Dark Knight - Christopher Nolan (2008)
*Painting:* Fall of the Damned - Peter Paul Rubens (1620); Portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer I - Gustav Klimt (1907); Death and the Maiden - Egon Schiele (1915)

*7.5 - HISTORICALLY EXTRAORDINARY/AMAZING* ... At 7.3+ the experience will begin to really stand out historically as emotionally/conceptually extraordinary or amazing.

Definitions of extraordinary being applied: "Highly exceptional; remarkable" and "Beyond what is usual, ordinary, regular, or established." --Dictionary.com / The Free Dictionary.com

Definition of amazing being applied: "To affect with great wonder; astonish." --The Free Dictionary.com

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Allegro ma non troppo - Presto - Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor "Appassionata" - 3rd Movement (1806); Allegro con brio - Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 3 in F Major - 1st Movement (1884); Finale: Adagio lamentoso - Andante - Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor - 4th Movement (1893) 
*(Please note that for this rating I am listing only single Classical movements, not the whole work, which would garner a higher rating altogether. I chose single movements because I have yet to make any attempt at rating whole Classical works below 7.8/10 at this point in time.)*
*Rock:* I - Led Zeppelin (1969); Agaetis Byrjun - Sigur Ros (1999); Funeral - Arcade Fire (2004)
*Jazz:* Birth of the Cool - Miles Davis (1950); Mingus Ah Um - Charles Mingus (1959); My Favorite Things - John Coltrane (1961) 
*Film:* Star Wars - George Lucas (1977); Blade Runner - Ridley Scott (1982); Schindler's List - Steven Spielberg (1993) 
*Painting:* Mona Lisa - Leonardo Da Vinci (1505); The Scream - Edvard Munch (1893); Guernica - Pablo Picasso (1937)

*8.0 - AWE-INSPIRING* ... At 7.8+, the work will start becoming a truly awe-inspiring experience. These works are often masterpieces by most (less strict) definitions of the word, and will usually be cornerstones of their genre or confluence of genres.

Definition of awe-inspiring being applied: "an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, fear, etc., produced by that which is grand, sublime, extremely powerful, or the like." --Dictionary.com

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Toccata and Fugue in D Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (circa 1704); Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp Minor "Quasi una fantasia" (aka, "Moonlight") - Ludwig van Beethoven (1801); Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat Minor - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1875) 
*Rock:* Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan (1965); Are You Experienced? - Jimi Hendrix (1967); Exile On Main Street - The Rolling Stones (1972) 
*Jazz:* Brilliant Corners - Thelonious Monk (1956); Kind of Blue - Miles Davis (1959); Impressions - John Coltrane (1961) 
*Film:* The Godfather - Francis Ford Coppola (1972); Taxi Driver - Martin Scorsese (1976); Pulp Fiction - Quentin Tarantino (1994) 
*Painting:* The Last Supper - Leonardo Da Vinci (1497); The Kiss - Gustav Klimt (1908); Metamorphose de Narcisse - Salvador Dali (1937)

*8.5 - NEAR MASTERPIECE* … At 8.3+, the experience will transcend nearly all works of art of its genre or confluence of genres. It will be awe-inspiring like an 8/10 but a bit more consistent and/or reach higher peaks. At this level, the work will usually have taken on most of the main characteristics of an all-time masterpiece (9/10) but just not to as great a degree/extent and/or not as consistently.

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785); Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor "Appassionata" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1805); The Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky (1913) 
*Rock:* The Piper at the Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd (1967); In the Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson (1969); Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth (1988) 
*Jazz:* Out to Lunch - Eric Dolphy (1964); Bitches Brew - Miles Davis (1969); The Koln Concert - Keith Jarrett (1975) 
*Film:* The Passion of Joan of Arc - Carl Theodor Dreyer (1928); Persona - Ingmar Bergman (1966); Chinatown - Roman Polanski (1974) 
*Painting:* The Beethoven Frieze - Gustav Klimt (1902); Philosophy, Medicine & Jurisprudence - Gustav Klimt (1907) [University of Vienna Ceiling Paintings; Destroyed in 1945]; Europe After The Rain II - Max Ernst (1942);

*9.0 - ALL TIME MASTERPIECE* ... At 8.8+, the experience will be quite astonishing and will increasingly represent a towering masterpiece and historical achievement that may never be replicated or surpassed. These works will tend to be the most historically singular, powerful and compelling expressions of their particular genre or confluence of genres.

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Symphony No. 5 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1808); Symphonie Fantastique - Hector Berlioz (1830); Symphony No. 4 in E Minor - Johannes Brahms (1884) 
*Rock:* Blonde On Blonde - Bob Dylan (1966); The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground (1967); Astral Weeks - Van Morrison (1968) 
*Jazz:* Ascension - John Coltrane (1965); Unit Structures - Cecil Taylor (1966); Crystals - Sam Rivers (1974) 
*Film:* Metropolis - Fritz Lang (1927) ["The Complete Metropolis", 147 minutes]; Nostalghia - Andrei Tarkovsky (1983); Brazil - Terry Gilliam (1985) [The Final Cut, 142 minutes] 
*Painting:* The Garden of Earthly Delights - Hieronymus Bosch (circa 1500)

*9.5 - SUPREME MASTERPIECE* ... At 9.3+, the experience seems like an impossible achievement. An achievement so astonishing that, regardless of the type of emotional and conceptual content, it inspires awe comparable to a life-changing religious experience, and does so in a manner so singular and exceptional that it will tend to completely revolutionize one's concept of what an artist and work of art are capable of expressing.

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749); Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824); Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874) 
*Rock:* Trout Mask Replica - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band (1969); Faust - Faust (1971); Rock Bottom - Robert Wyatt (1974) 
*Jazz:* The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady - Charles Mingus (1963); A Love Supreme - John Coltrane (1964) 
*Film:* Citizen Kane - Orson Welles (1941) 
*Painting:* Peasants' War Panorama - Werner Tubke (1987)

*10 - EPITOME OF ART* … At 9.8+, the experience is so beyond the generally perceived heights of human artistic capability that it is very difficult to adequately describe. It is a work that would be overwhelmingly miraculous, and would tend to leave one awestruck and speechless throughout the entirety of the experience towards its seemingly inexhaustible ingenuity, staggering emotional depth and conceptual significance. As we reach a full 10.0, the work will have achieved, beyond any other, a particular quality where even as it can be thoroughly understood and experienced when a knowledgeable, extensive effort is made, such will also prove so inspiring and its emotional/conceptual weight so transcendent, layered and dynamic, that perceiving it only seems to extend the possible interpretations into what seems like an infinite, ultimately indefinable depth of greatness that is never completely in grasp but always there to continually assimilate. No matter the scrutiny, it will seem above criticism and evaluation, as if artistically "priceless".

*Various Examples*
*Classical:* None
*Rock:* None
*Jazz:* None
*Film:* None
*Painting:* Sistine Chapel (Ceiling & The Last Judgement) - Michelangelo Buonarroti (1512; 1541)


----------



## DeepR

amfortas said:


> If we're going Leone, I'd opt for _Once Upon a Time in the West_.
> 
> We may have to shoot this out (after some extended extreme closeups).


That would be no. 2 on my list.


----------



## helenora

Yes, the list presented by OP is impressive. Even though I know/I've seen many from this list and still I can follow this list to deepen my knowledge of cinema.


----------



## helenora

mm.....it just came to my mind that when we think and speak about art we usually do it in a very western way....well, what I want to say is that all scales and rating are about western art. Then we say " supreme" masterpiece and we think about michelangelo or someone similar, but how about Islamic/Arabic art which is for my taste ( western as well ) is indeed supreme, all those mosques and calligraphy on their walls, etc...or it's just I'm impressed after my traveling 

But indeed I do understand that making all these comparisons music with visual arts is only possible in western culture, because due to various reasons in other cultures musical-visual arts can't be compared since they aren't equally developed or so to say they are not of equal importance or used to be not of equal importance.


----------



## Chronochromie

Touch of Evil > Citizen Kane :tiphat:

Sure, Kane is the revolutionary one, but I don't really give extra points for that. Then again, I should probably rewatch those.

Nice list, I'll have to add some to my watchlist. Here are some of my favorites that aren't on your list and I would recommend to anyone:

The Kingdom of Fairies (1904) - Georges Méliès
Terje Vigen (1917) - Victor Sjöstrom
Dr. Mabuse, the Gambler (1922) - Fritz Lang
Humanity and Paper Balloons (1937) - Sadao Yamanaka
Pépé le Moko (1937) - Julien Duvivier
Port of Shadows (1938) - Marcel Carné
Rome, Open City (1945) - Roberto Rossellini
I Vitelloni (1953) - Federico Fellini
The Cranes Are Flying (1957) - Mikhail Kalatozov
The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser (1974) - Werner Herzog
Heart of Glass (1976) - Werner Herzog
Grizzly Man (2005) - Werner Herzog

If this list makes me look like a seasoned cinephile, I'm not, I have barely started watching seriously last year. For example, I haven't seen any films by Bergman or Tarkovsky yet (but have seen two by Bresson, go figure).

Edit: Actually three by Bresson, forgot The Trial of Joan of Arc, which I didn't like at all, unlike A Man Escaped and Pickpocket (which I should also rewatch).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Xaltotun said:


> One more coming. Try Douglas Sirk. Deceptively simple films, on the surface they seem like "weepies"... but in reality they are profound melodramas with an incredible eye for psychology. Sirk was a specialist of classic Greek tragedy and it shows. Try _Written on the Wind, All that Heaven Allows._


Or else A Time to Love and a Time to Die by the same director. I am not sure how great it is in terms of cinematography, but the story is a classic.


----------



## AfterHours

DeepR said:


> That would be no. 2 on my list.


Aha! I should've known!


----------



## AfterHours

helenora said:


> Yes, the list presented by OP is impressive. Even though I know/I've seen many from this list and still I can follow this list to deepen my knowledge of cinema.


Thank you, me too. It never seems to stop growing, deepening.


----------



## AfterHours

helenora said:


> mm.....it just came to my mind that when we think and speak about art we usually do it in a very western way....well, what I want to say is that all scales and rating are about western art. Then we say " supreme" masterpiece and we think about michelangelo or someone similar, but how about Islamic/Arabic art which is for my taste ( western as well ) is indeed supreme, all those mosques and calligraphy on their walls, etc...or it's just I'm impressed after my traveling
> 
> But indeed I do understand that making all these comparisons music with visual arts is only possible in western culture, because due to various reasons in other cultures musical-visual arts can't be compared since they aren't equally developed or so to say they are not of equal importance or used to be not of equal importance.


Pretty sure I agree with what you're saying, thank you. I'm not intentionally biased towards the Western World of art, but there seems to be no doubt, as far as I am aware, that it features a large percentage of masterpieces, probably largely due to its support of the arts throughout its history, both financial and societal/politically. I just have to go with what is the most extraordinary and if that means most of it is western, then so be it. I am always willing to take any culture/sector of art into consideration, but also will not include it just for the sake of being "all-inclusive". It has to meet my qualitative criteria. If you have recommendations from other cultures/sectors of art, I'd be glad to check them out


----------



## AfterHours

Chronochromie said:


> Touch of Evil > Citizen Kane :tiphat:
> 
> Sure, Kane is the revolutionary one, but I don't really give extra points for that. Then again, I should probably rewatch those.
> 
> Nice list, I'll have to add some to my watchlist. Here are some of my favorites that aren't on your list and I would recommend to anyone:
> 
> The Kingdom of Fairies (1904) - Georges Méliès
> Terje Vigen (1917) - Victor Sjöstrom
> Dr. Mabuse, the Gambler (1922) - Fritz Lang
> Humanity and Paper Balloons (1937) - Sadao Yamanaka
> Pépé le Moko (1937) - Julien Duvivier
> Port of Shadows (1938) - Marcel Carné
> Rome, Open City (1945) - Roberto Rossellini
> I Vitelloni (1953) - Federico Fellini
> The Cranes Are Flying (1957) - Mikhail Kalatozov
> The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser (1974) - Werner Herzog
> Heart of Glass (1976) - Werner Herzog
> Grizzly Man (2005) - Werner Herzog
> 
> If this list makes me look like a seasoned cinephile, I'm not, I have barely started watching seriously last year. For example, I haven't seen any films by Bergman or Tarkovsky yet (but have seen two by Bresson, go figure).
> 
> Edit: Actually three by Bresson, forgot The Trial of Joan of Arc, which I didn't like at all, unlike A Man Escaped and Pickpocket (which I should also rewatch).


Thank you, of your recommendations, I actually haven't seen these ones:

The Kingdom of Fairies (1904) - Georges Méliès
Terje Vigen (1917) - Victor Sjöstrom
Humanity and Paper Balloons (1937) - Sadao Yamanaka
Port of Shadows (1938) - Marcel Carné
The Cranes Are Flying (1957) - Mikhail Kalatozov
Heart of Glass (1976) - Werner Herzog

Touch of Evil is incredible, so although I am very sure of Citizen Kane's ranking, I am perfectly fine with someone claiming Welles' other masterpiece is better. As a note, Kane would not be so high if it were merely 'influential" or "technically revolutionary". I ranked it so high because it is the most layered, profound film of all time, and accomplishes this in a highly singular fashion, providing a cinematic experience so unique and astonishing that it will never be surpassed.

Hope you catch up on some Tarkovsky and Bergman! Would be interested in what you think! :tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours

SiegendesLicht said:


> Or else A Time to Love and a Time to Die by the same director. I am not sure how great it is in terms of cinematography, but the story is a classic.


I haven't seen that one either. I'm a bit thin on Sirk films. Thank you!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I suggest to you films of three great and underrated japanese director: Kobayashi, Ichikawa and Naruse. 

Also I suggest:
The Woman in the Dunes- Teshigahara 
Pather Panchali - Satyajit Ray
Ballad of the Soldier - Grigory Chukhray
El Espíritu de la Colmena - Victor Erice
I didn't see Ophüls in your list. I suggest The Earrings of Madame de…, La Ronde and Le Plaisir
Black God, White Devil - Glauber Rocha
La Perla - Emilio Fernández
Cléo from 5 to 7 - Agnes Varda
The Ascent - Larisa Shepitko
The Battle of Algiers - Gille Pontecorvo
The Scent of Green Papaya - Tran Anh Hung
Taste of Cherry - Abbad Kiarostami
Eyes Without a Face - Georges Franju


----------



## Chronochromie

AfterHours said:


> Thank you, of your recommendations, I actually haven't seen these ones:
> 
> The Kingdom of Fairies (1904) - Georges Méliès
> Terje Vigen (1917) - Victor Sjöstrom
> Humanity and Paper Balloons (1937) - Sadao Yamanaka
> Port of Shadows (1938) - Marcel Carné
> The Cranes Are Flying (1957) - Mikhail Kalatozov
> Heart of Glass (1976) - Werner Herzog
> 
> Touch of Evil is incredible, so although I am very sure of Citizen Kane's ranking, I am perfectly fine with someone claiming Welles' other masterpiece is better. As a note, Kane would not be so high if it were merely 'influential" or "technically revolutionary". I ranked it so high because it is the most layered, profound film of all time, and accomplishes this in a highly singular fashion, providing a cinematic experience so unique and astonishing that it will never be surpassed.
> 
> Hope you catch up on some Tarkovsky and Bergman! Would be interested in what you think! :tiphat:


Do watch those, especially The Cranes Are Flying, which along with Aguirre and Sunrise is my favorite film right now.

Of course I don't think anyone ranks it as the best just because of its importance in film history, it's an excellent film, but I don't think it has topped the Sight and Sound and many other polls for that alone. 
Are you excited for The Other Side of the Wind by the way?

I'll watch The Seventh Seal, Wild Strawberries and Ivan's Childhood any day now, so yeah, soon.


----------



## Marc

I was just thinking: do I know movies that made my eyes wet or even made me cry?
Would that be a good personal criterium for a my favourite movie(s)?

Or should I mention those that made my stomach hurt from laughter?

Well, some of my personal 'tearjerkers' were _Il Vangelo secondo Matteo_ (Pasolini), _Dangerous Liaisons_ (Frears), _The Elephant Man_ and _Twin Peaks: Fire, Walk With Me_ (Lynch) and _Festen_ (Vinterberg). Maybe there are more, but with some of them I was probably drunk.

Stomach hurters: too many to mention, I fear. Let's just mention _The Rink_ (Chaplin), _Way Out West_ (Horne) and _Monty Python's Life of Brian_ (Jones).

But I do love so many films... even though I couldn't cough up such a list like AfterHours.


----------



## AfterHours

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I suggest to you films of three great and underrated japanese director: Kobayashi, Ichikawa and Naruse.
> 
> Also I suggest:
> The Woman in the Dunes- Teshigahara
> Pather Panchali - Satyajit Ray
> Ballad of the Soldier - Grigory Chukhray
> El Espíritu de la Colmena - Victor Erice
> I didn't see Ophüls in your list. I suggest The Earrings of Madame de…, La Ronde and Le Plaisir
> Black God, White Devil - Glauber Rocha
> La Perla - Emilio Fernández
> Cléo from 5 to 7 - Agnes Varda
> The Ascent - Larisa Shepitko
> The Battle of Algiers - Gille Pontecorvo
> The Scent of Green Papaya - Tran Anh Hung
> Taste of Cherry - Abbad Kiarostami
> Eyes Without a Face - Georges Franju


Thanks, Woman in the Dunes has been high on my "to see" list for years and there's no good reason I haven't seen it yet. Taste of Cherry is one I didn't think too much of when I first saw it years ago, but since has probably convinced me that I should include it -- quite a bit more thought provoking than I originally gathered on my first viewing. I rate those Ophuls films, including Lola Montes, in the 7/10 range -- they are superb. Black God White Devil deserves strong consideration for 7.3+ but I'll have to see it again. Scent of Green Papaya too. I need to revisit Eyes Without a Face and Battle of Algiers andBallad of a Soldier. I thought Pather Panchali was already on my list. Ill double check some notes to ensure whether I downgraded the rating at some point or not -- but I don't think I ever did and it's probably a mistaken omission.

Havent seen the rest yet, thanks again :tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I suggest to you films of three great and underrated japanese director: Kobayashi, Ichikawa and Naruse


I'm pretty familiar with the wild cinema of Kobayashi. Hausu must be one of the most bonkers films ever made! Ill look into the other two.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pugg said:


> The outside filming is beyond believe, the whole scenery in the mountains are so stunningly filmed you have to see it to see what I mean.


Yeah, Brokeback Mountain was great I thought, the cinematography, story, drama. It feels more like real life any 99% of the movies out there. Real human, nothing feels idealized, yet the movie experience feels ideal. Really changed my outlook on gays. Heck, it may the only movie that have ever changed my views. Really the only Ang Lee movie I like, the rest of his output is rotten, including Life of Pi (very dissapointed warching after reading the rave reviews)

I feel guilty for not including it in my list, but it is a true work of art.


----------



## Chronochromie

AfterHours said:


> I'm pretty familiar with the wild cinema of Kobayashi. Hausu must be one of the most bonkers films ever made! Ill look into the other two.


Hausu is by *Obayashi* (had to google it). Kobayashi is the one who made Harakiri, Kwaidan, The Human Condition, etc.


----------



## AfterHours

Chronochromie said:


> Do watch those, especially The Cranes Are Flying, which along with Aguirre and Sunrise is my favorite film right now.
> 
> Of course I don't think anyone ranks it as the best just because of its importance in film history, it's an excellent film, but I don't think it has topped the Sight and Sound and many other polls for that alone.
> Are you excited for The Other Side of the Wind by the way?
> 
> I'll watch The Seventh Seal, Wild Strawberries and Ivan's Childhood any day now, so yeah, soon.


Re: The Cranes are Flying ... Thank you. Intriguing...

Re: Other Side of the Wind ... I'm sure it will be interesting, as Welles was such a genius that even in failure he remains compelling. I'd be much more excited if he had completed it. The greatness of Welles films are almost proportional to how much of the complete product was released and how much control he had over its entire production. That fact he still managed to make historically great films even when this was wrestled from him, only speaks to how masterful they all might have been had it not.


----------



## AfterHours

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, Brokeback Mountain was great I thought, the cinematography, story, drama. It feels more like real life any 99% of the movies out there. Real human, nothing feels idealized, yet the movie experience feels ideal. Really changed my outlook on gays. Heck, it may the only movie that have ever changed my views. Really the only Ang Lee movie I like, the rest of his output is rotten, including Life of Pi (very dissapointed warching after reading the rave reviews)
> 
> I feel guilty for not including it in my list, but it is a true work of art.


I agree, Life of Pi was very over hyped, merely so-so. Thanks, I'll have to check out Brokeback Mountain at some point.


----------



## AfterHours

Chronochromie said:


> Hausu is by *Obayashi* (had to google it). Kobayashi is the one who made Harakiri, Kwaidan, The Human Condition, etc.


Whoops! Thanks for the catch! Hard to remember all these names sometimes  Kwaidan is one of the most visually stunning films, not sure if I'd rate it above 7/10 overall or not. Havent seen those other's yet.


----------



## AfterHours

Marc said:


> I was just thinking: do I know movies that made my eyes wet or even made me cry?
> Would that be a good personal criterium for a my favourite movie(s)?
> 
> Or should I mention those that made my stomach hurt from laughter?
> 
> Well, some of my personal 'tearjerkers' were _Il Vangelo secondo Matteo_ (Pasolini), _Dangerous Liaisons_ (Frears), _The Elephant Man_ and _Twin Peaks: Fire, Walk With Me_ (Lynch) and _Festen_ (Vinterberg). Maybe there are more, but with some of them I was probably drunk.
> 
> Stomach hurters: too many to mention, I fear. Let's just mention _The Rink_ (Chaplin), _Way Out West_ (Horne) and _Monty Python's Life of Brian_ (Jones).
> 
> But I do love so many films... even though I couldn't cough up such a list like AfterHours.


Thank you, I'm with you on Python!

I think the funniest films ever might be:
Monty Python's Holy Grail and/or Life of Brian
Fish Called Wanda
Airplane!

Maybe even ... Week End - Godard (portions of, some of it is quite bleak and disturbing)

Also Gilliam's Brazil, while so many other sub-genres too, never fails to be funny in several scenes, no matter how many times I've seen it. But you have to "get" its black comedy/satire, so it may not be funny for all tastes...

Maybe even Office Space and There's Something About Mary, though I'd need to see them again to ensure they still hold up after all these years...

Also, I'm only including films that are creative enough in their comedy to continue to be funny long after the first viewing, not just funny purely on the basis of "surprise" (which so many of today's comedies limit themselves to).

For "emotionally moving" the following would probably top my list (not necessarily in order) ...

Nostalghia - Tarkovsky
Sacrifice - Tarkovsky
Andrei Rublev - Tarkovsky
Passion of Joan of Arc - Dreyer
Schindler's List - Spielberg
Landscape in the Mist - Angelopolous
Maborosi - Kore-eda
Paris Texas - Wenders
It's a Wonderful Life - Capra
Willow Tree - Majidi
Color of Paradise - Majidi
Breaking the Waves - Von Trier
The Sweet Hereafter - Egoyan

In some ways I might even say Lynch's Inland Empire, Zulawski's Possession, Bergman' Persona, Klimov's Come and See, Tarr's Werckmeister Harmonies and Satantango, and pretty much any Angelopolous film...

Several others one could include. Those are most prominently in mind for that particular emotion.

Also, for first viewings, Von Trier's Dancer in the Dark is one of the most moving, devastating films, but probably doesn't quite have the cinematic, emotional depth to hold up as such thereafter (It's primarily dependent on not knowing what's going to happen, and then the shock contained in how far it goes and subverts expectations. Still though, it's finale and some of the lead up to it will probably always tug some heart strings, first viewing and thereafter...)


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Impressive list._ An American In Paris_ is all I can think of that deserves to be on there but isn't. Any different opinions?


----------



## AfterHours

Richard Macduff said:


> Impressive list._ An American In Paris_ is all I can think of that deserves to be on there but isn't. Any different opinions?


Thank you, probably worthy of a revisit! There's very little in the way of musicals on my list. Off the top of my head, only Nashville -- which only partially qualifies for the genre... There are several I'd place in the 7/10 range (such as Singing in the Rain, Cabaret, Once, perhaps Moulin Rouge...) For whatever reason, it doesn't tend to be a film genre that lends itself to the _greatest_ of art (at least, imo) -- not that it doesn't have several superb examples ... I heard the recent La La Land is quite good...


----------



## Tchaikov6

Very good list, After Hours!

Some of these are my favorites missing from the list:
Spirited Away
Wall-E
La La Land
Singin' in the Rain


----------



## Phil loves classical

Agree Bresson's Diary of a Country Priest should be on the list. And Knife in the Water which is arguably Polanki's best.


----------



## Tchaikov6

I wonder why After Hours is down at 172?


----------



## AfterHours

Thanks - forgot this was even here.

While some things never seem to change (like Citizen Kane #1) this list is somewhat outdated.

Though mid going through some "house cleaning" there is a much more updated version here: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15558


----------



## Tchaikov6

AfterHours said:


> Thanks - forgot this was even here.
> 
> While some things never seem to change (like Citizen Kane #1) this list is somewhat outdated.
> 
> Though mid going through some "house cleaning" there is a much more updated version here: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15558


I can't access it but that's probably just my school blocking everything:lol:


----------



## AfterHours

Tchaikov6 said:


> I wonder why After Hours is down at 172?


Gotta keep my ego in check


----------



## Sumantra

Favorite 50

The Passion of Joan of Arc (Carl Dreyer)
La Strada (Federico Fellini)
Stalker (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Eternity and a Day (Theo Angelopoulos)
Woman in the Dunes (Hiroshi Teshigahara)
Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
Persona (Ingmar Bergman)
Nazarine (Luis Bunuel)
Even Dwarfs Started Small (Werner Herzog)
Modern Times (Charlie Chaplin)
Dancer in the Dark (Lars von Trier)
Eight and Half (Federico Fellini)
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (Milos Forman)
Onibaba (Kaneto Shindo)
L'Avventura (Michaelengelo Antonioni)
Andrei Rublev (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Night and Fog (Alllain Resnais)
An Occurrence at the Owl Creek Bridge (Robert Enrico)
Pierrot Le Fou (jean Luc Godard)
The Great Beauty (Paolo Sorrentino) 
Pather Panchali - Trilogy (Satyajit Ray)
Nights of Cabiria (Federico Fellini)
Red Beard (Akira Kurosawa)
Knife in the Water (Roman Polanski)
The Shoplifters (Hirokazu Koreeda) 
400 Blows (Francois Truffeut)
Battleship Potemkin (Sergei Eisenstein)
Bicycle Thieves (Vittorio De Sica)
Sunrise (F. W. Murnau)
The Rules of the Game (Jean Renoir)
Beautiful City (Asghar Farhadi)
Cranes Are Flying (Mikhail Kalatozov)
Memories of Murder (Bong Joon-ho)
Laviathan (Andrey Zvyagintsev)
Amelie (Jean-Pierre Jeunet)
The Hours (Stephen Daldry)
Leaving Las Vegas (Mike Figgis)
Hearts and Minds (Peter Davis)
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (Robert Wiene)
Underground (Emir Kusturica)
In the Mood For Love (Wong Kar-wai)
Metropolis (Fritz Lang)
Seven Samurai (Akira Kurosawa)
Our Hospitality (Buster Keaton)
High and Low (Akira Kurosawa)
There Will Be Blood (Paul Thomas Anderson)
Revolution Will Not Be Televised (Kim Bartley, Donnacha O’Briain)
Ten (Abbas Kiarostami)
All About My Mother (pedro Almodovar)
Y Tu Mama Tambien (Alfonso Cuarón)


----------



## atsizat

I am very suprised you choosed Citizen Kane for your number 1.

I watched the movie and it was pretty boring.

I am the kind of guy who likes old movies but even so, I found the movie to be boring.

I would so much more prefer Gone with the Wind (1939) to this movie, also it is a movie I loved for its time but old movies being shot in color also affects my opinion. That movie was also shot in color by Technicolor despite being from the year 1939, which is a very big plus for its year.

I appreciate very old movies which were shot in Color.


----------

